# Make "lite" version of x11-servers/xorg-server port



## erley (May 23, 2018)

Hello,
Recently I tried to build X11 server for a rather modest workstation and was surprised about all the dependencies it needs.
Even with most options switched off via "make config" it is quite abusive...
It would be great to hear from someone who tried to stripe down this port to minimize the mess it wants.
Maybe we should have a "lite" version in ports? Please share your thoughts.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2018)

Guess what x11/xorg-minimal is.

And, unless you have a need to change any of the options, I suggest using packages instead of building from ports. Building Xorg requires a lot of build dependencies, those are not needed when you install packages.


----------



## erley (May 23, 2018)

Indeed, I didn't notice that one. Thanks a lot for pointing it!
So, everything is already prepared 
Except maybe the fact that this port should be in /usr/ports/x11-servers/ - it's more logical imho...


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2018)

erley said:


> Except maybe the fact that this port should be in /usr/ports/x11-servers/ - it's more logical imho...


No, the xserver is only a small part of the whole Xorg (even the minimalist one). The x11-server category is really only for the server part.


----------



## erley (May 24, 2018)

I'll finally go with poudriere to build needed packages, it was already planned.
But anyway, after a closer look at x11/xorg-minimal it requires quite a lot ridiculous dependencies to build.
It became a complete mess last years, mainly because of mesa-lib etc.
Official Xorg documentation shows very few dependencies, so I'll dig more how to get rid of useless modules...


----------



## sidetone (May 25, 2018)

erley said:


> after a closer look at x11/xorg-minimal it requires quite a lot ridiculous dependencies to build.
> It became a complete mess last years, mainly because of mesa-lib etc.
> Official Xorg documentation shows very few dependencies, so I'll dig more how to get rid of useless modules...


Mesa dependencies may be needed for playing graphics including 3D smoothly and on full screen. Without the right graphics dependencies on top of hardware drivers, graphics cards heat quickly and the CPU works too hard for playing a small amount of graphics. It won't make a difference with the VESA driver.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 25, 2018)

You should be aware that most of those dependencies are very, very small and compile in no time at all.


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2018)

erley said:


> Official Xorg documentation shows very few dependencies


Sure. But those dependencies will have dependencies of their own. And each of those will likely have dependencies too. Then there's also a difference between _run_, _library_ and _build_ dependencies. That's how you end up with a really long list, especially when you try to build it from ports (this pulls in the _build_ dependencies).


----------



## erley (May 25, 2018)

Yes, this is why I'm going for poudriere (as I usually do).

It was just surprising how things changed over last years with xorg-server build,
I remember to build it from ports some time ago and it pulled not so much mess...


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2018)

erley said:


> I remember to build it from ports some time ago and it pulled not so much mess...


I remember a time when there were three massive XFree86 ports and it took several days to build


----------

